# Attention Zonies and other SW smokers



## azkitch (Feb 6, 2009)

Cookoff event happening in Tempe, AZ. March 6 & 7 at BBQ Island.
Tempe BBQ Festival Presented by BBQ Island
              8425 South Emerald Drive Suite #103
              Tempe, AZ 85284
              (Next to IKEA in the Emerald Design Center)
Four Peaks Brewery is a co-sponsor, so there'll probably be beer...
Full details--
http://www.azbarbeque.com/forums/tem...-6th-7th-2009/


----------



## azrocker (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe I need a trip to AZ to check on things at the rental


----------



## azkitch (Feb 7, 2009)

You'd be Surprise-d at the growth. Pun intended!
Rangers and Royals spring training out there...And there used to be a guy w/trailer cooking Q there. I'll have to research, see if he still is.
DK


----------



## jdoe44 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll have to check that out. I like four peaks


----------



## azkitch (Feb 27, 2009)

Cut and pasted the following:
Hey all, our 1st BBQ Cook-off of the year is quickly approaching.  Just 1 week away.  A HUGE Thank You goes out to BBQ Island for sponsoring this great event.

We have lots of great things happening at it, so make sure to put it on your calendar and come join us for a fun, tasty event.

We will have a Beer Garden out there with $5 pints of great beer from Four Peaks Brewery.

We will have our normal People's Choice tasting for $2/taste with the winner getting a brand new Treager BBQ Smoker.

We have a great Backyard BBQ Cook-off with 4 great categories of Chicken, Best Hamburger, Kabobs and Chili with the winning team also getting a brand new Treager BBQ Smoker.

Our main IBCA Cook-off has over $5000 in prizes, money and trophies.

We still need lots of volunteers to help run the event, so if you are interested and want FREE BBQ, let me know.

Come on out, compete, volunteer or just enjoy the event.

It's shaping up to be a Great BBQ year here in Arizona.  

Check out http://www.azbarbeque.com/forums/tem...by-bbq-island/ for all the details..


----------

